
Ask HN: Why do some people have a keybase info in their HN profiles? - samcgraw
I understand that keybase is a way to encrypt things, but what is the benefit of having it in one&#x27;s HN profile?
======
nathcd
It's a proof that you control the profile. You claim on your Keybase profile
that you control an HN (or Twitter, reddit, ...) account, and then you post a
proof on that service to verify that you do indeed control it.
[https://book.keybase.io/account#proofs](https://book.keybase.io/account#proofs)

~~~
samcgraw
Oh I see- thank you very much!

~~~
nathcd
No problem!

